# Help needed in Orange County for a Craigslist poster



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I was searching Craigslist and I came across this post. 
http://losangeles.craigslist.org/lgb/pet/778312353.html
By the sounds of it, it is quite possibly sick if it is a racing pigeon that calm and letting some stranger hold it. Just a precaution. I e-mailed her lettering her know about this site, but wanted to see if someone in Orange County could contact her directly.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

i sent an email w/ the www.911pigeonalert.org and www.pigeon.org/bandlist.php
info


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

I could not locate any results with the American Racing Pigeon Union search. The band number she gave me is AU OCF 2008 80393. 
He was found in Westminster CA zip code 92683


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

1.	Club Name	:	ORANGE COUNTY FLYERS
Club Code	:	OCF
Club Secretary	:	NATHAN PATTISON
City	:	ORANGE
State	:	CA
Phone No.	:	714-998-8984
Email Address	:


definately have her do the 911pigeonalert thing even if she intends to call Nathan tomorrow, as he may not be able to be reached right away and sometimes there are other people who can help/meet up with her and get the bird to the right person.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've e-mailed the finder and given him/her my phone #. Nathan Pattison is very good about looking up the owners of birds in his club and having them call and pick up their birds ASAP. He may not be able to respond to the finder until this evening depending on when he got contacted about the bird. I've offered to take the bird if it is injured or ill until the owner can be located. Thank you for posting this Gimpie!

Terry


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

absoultely wonderful! thanks guys!


----------



## Christjohn (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi my Friend Find 4 pegions AU 2018 OCF 600


----------

